# spider like growth on Java fern... I think..



## Elizabeth_Collins93 (Oct 18, 2014)

So I went to petsmart to buy some plants a while back...(don't hate on me please) and the plant i got was a Java fern in the tube. well about 3 months later the fern is dying but it's roots are growing sproutlets. Well I got to noticing one of the leaves and I almost had a heart attack. These green 5 or six legge freaky things were attached to it. I just need to know if I need to be concerned or is just a different type of growth. Please help! I'm not crazy!! I've tried attaching an image but it won't uploa from my phone


----------



## FishyFriend (Oct 20, 2014)

Java fern produce new plantlets on their leaves, that could be what's happening, without a pic though I can't be sure


----------



## SueD (Aug 4, 2012)

i would also guess that these are plantlets growing on the existing leaves. You can pull them off when large enough and replant or leave them and they will dislodge themselves.


----------



## Elizabeth_Collins93 (Oct 18, 2014)

I figured it out. Lol had a slow moment. Thanks guys!  it was just sproutlets!


----------

